# Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k



## Pedro123 (6. Oktober 2017)

*Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Hey ,

ich will jetzt wirklich mal meinen 2600k loswerden und mir einen 8700k holen.

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Wow und habe auf 4k mit einer 1080ti, wenn ich alles auf max. stelle,weniger als 20-30 frames und noch weniger wenn die Post abgeht. 

Ich spiele mit fast allen Einstellung auf low or medium um wenigstens 60 Frames zu haben. Aber selbst auf diesen Einstellungen habe ich in den Hauptstädten und manchen Gebieten ca 40FPS. 

Der Prozessor läuft 24/7 auf 4.3 GHz und ich habe 16GB RAM. 

Meine Frage ist nun welches Mainboard und was für einen getakteten RAM soll ich mir dafür holen.

Ich dachte vielleicht an das ASUS Z370 Prime-A , das ist nicht so teuer und auch nicht das billigste.

Grüße Pedro


----------



## azzih (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Asrock Z370 Extreme 4


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Dürfte passen....kurz und knapp: solange du dir nicht ein OC Ergebnis jenseits von Gut und Böse in den Kopf setzt und/oder ein Multi-GPU-System hast/nutzen möchtest, sollte ein Board einfach die Anschlüsse bieten, die DU brauchst. Mehr nicht. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Boards von Asrock und Asus. Neben dem Asus würde ich wohl auch ein Extreme4 angucken. Oder auch ein Pro4, wenn´s günstig(er) sein soll.

Edit: zu langsam, aber ich sehe da Gemeinsamkeiten


----------



## extremeDsgn (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Einmal AsRock, immer AsRock.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> ich will jetzt wirklich mal meinen 2600k loswerden und mir einen 8700k holen.



Jetzt ist gut.
Frag im Dezember noch mal nach, ob der 8700k dann lieferbar ist.


----------



## markus1612 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Bist du dir sicher, dass das Problem von der CPU kommt?
Bei alles auf Max knickt im Raid alles ein.


----------



## Pedro123 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

ja ich denke schon, ich habe auch gehört das das wichtigste für wow der prozessor ist. 

Ansonsten was soll es auch sonst sein. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich auf 16GB RAM aufgestockt,  einen unterschied in Wow konnte ich jetzt nicht feststellen. 
Wegen eines Soundproblems habe ich formatiert und alles neu installiert, neue treiber , alles neu mit Win10. 

Das was am meisten reinhaut sind halt die Umgebungsdetails. 
Die anderen Optionen wie Schatten und Co. haben nur kleine FPS Senkungen. 
Aber wenn man halt viele Spieler sieht in den Städten da gehts dann runter und wenn viele Spelleffekte zu sehen sind.
Die Auflösung habe ich mal runtergestellt von 4k auf FullHD , da gab es absolut keinen Unterschied in den Frames in Stormwind beim Auktionshaus z.B.


----------



## 0ssi (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Ich spiele hauptsächlich Wow und habe auf 4k mit einer 1080ti, ...


Was willst du auf einem 60Hz Monitor (wo es um min. 60FPS geht) mit einem 8700K ? Da bringt ein Ryzen 5 1600(X) die gleiche Leistung
und wenn man nur selten aufrüstet nimmt man einen Ryzen 7 1700(X). Die X Version ist für Leute die nicht selbst übertakten möchten.
7700K und 8700K sind für Leute die auf FHD oder WQHD 144Hz bei 100FPS im CPU Limit hängen und noch einige FPS mehr wollen.


----------



## NuVirus (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Wow kriegt auf einem Kern jede CPU zum limitieren da wäre ryzen ein Fehlkauf für Raids


----------



## markus1612 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Wow kriegt auf einem Kern jede CPU zum limitieren da wäre ryzen ein Fehlkauf für Raids



So groß ist der Unterschied da jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Das Problem für solche Games an Ryzen ist das nicht nur die IPC geringer ist sondern auch der Takt und gerade Coffeelake kann man ja scheinbar sehr gut OCen was da auf jedenfall hilft.

Wie weit teilweise im Raid mit meinem i7 4790k runter gedroppt sind war nicht mehr schön trotz 980Ti bei mir, im Raid ist die GPU auch je nach Settings nicht ausgelastet.

Meist ist 1 Kern max ausgelastet und die anderen Kerne haben geringe Last daher ist nen 4-Kern eigl aktuell auch genug für Wow, vll reicht sogar nen alter i3 sofern er hoch genug taktet.

@TE bezüglich Mainboard Da würde ich mir erstmal überlegen was du für Ausstattung brauchst und wie hoch du OCen willst - also ob ein relativ normales Board reicht oder du mehr ausgeben willst.


----------



## DeadAngel (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Ich würde mich der frage anschließen. Welches Board + RAM + Kühler würdet ihr empfehlen?
der 8700k soll erstmal nicht übertaktet werden.

@ NuVirus was ist ein relativ normales board?


----------



## Pedro123 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Also ich würde schon gerne OC betreiben. 
Ich werde mir wohl auch den NH-D15 zulegen, hab seit damals den D14 und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ein guter Onboard Sound für mein Z906 5.1 System sollte das Mainboard auch haben. 
Und eventuell eine gute Lüftersteuerung für meine 3 Gehäuse-Lüfter.
Mein Define R5 PCGH-Edition hat zwar eine für 3 Lüfter aber man muss halt immer selbst handanlegen, wenn man denkt oh oh das Gehäuse wird ganz schön warm vielleicht drehe ich dann doch mal ne Stufe hoch .


----------



## markus1612 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Problem für solche Games an Ryzen ist das nicht nur die IPC geringer ist sondern auch der Takt und gerade Coffeelake kann man ja scheinbar sehr gut OCen was da auf jedenfall hilft.
> 
> Wie weit teilweise im Raid mit meinem i7 4790k runter gedroppt sind war nicht mehr schön trotz 980Ti bei mir, im Raid ist die GPU auch je nach Settings nicht ausgelastet.
> 
> ...


Ja, nur droppt das mit einem 8700K auch.
Du glaubst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass sich 10% IPC + 5% mehr Takt groß bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Problem für solche Games an Ryzen ist das nicht nur die IPC geringer ist sondern auch der Takt und gerade Coffeelake kann man ja scheinbar sehr gut OCen was da auf jedenfall hilft.



Der Unterschied in der Pro Takt Leistung ist recht gering.
Intel ist alleine nur deswegen noch vorne, weil sie einen höheren Takt fahren können, den sie sich mit einer immens hohen Leistungsaufnahme erkaufen.
Das wird ihnen irgendwann vor die Füße fallen.


----------



## Pedro123 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Und was für ein RAM nehme ich am Besten? 

16 oder 32 ?  

Und wieviel Hertz?


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Für Wow reicht 16GB locker aus oder hast du aktuell andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Da es nicht ratsam ist mit hoch getakteten RAM 4 Module zu verwenden sollte man ggf. direkt 32GB kaufen oder halt später ein komplett neues Kit falls 16GB mal knapp werden für dich.

Wie wichtig sind dir denn andere Games und spielst du auch öfter mal aktuelle Games?

RAM sollte man 3000+ holen, Coffee kann wohl sogar über 4000 verwenden.


----------



## Pedro123 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

ja auf jeden Fall will ich auch andere Games spielen, vor allem GTA5.

Aber der Preis für RAM schreckt echt ab.
Ich würde auch nur 2 Module haben wollen


----------



## endorph1ne (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*



0ssi schrieb:


> Was willst du auf einem 60Hz Monitor (wo es um min. 60FPS geht) mit einem 8700K ? Da bringt ein Ryzen 5 1600(X) die gleiche Leistung
> und wenn man nur selten aufrüstet nimmt man einen Ryzen 7 1700(X). Die X Version ist für Leute die nicht selbst übertakten möchten.
> 7700K und 8700K sind für Leute die auf FHD oder WQHD 144Hz bei 100FPS im CPU Limit hängen und noch einige FPS mehr wollen.



Willst du damit ehrlich behaupten, dass >60 fps bei 60 hertz Monitoren keinen Sinn machen?  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjWSRTYV8e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Video erläutert wie die FPS und Hertz gesynced werden und wie man mit vielen FPS ein quasi flüssigeres Spielerlebnis hat - trotz 60 hz Monitor -

Edit: Ups die letzte Antwort für das Thema ist ja schon einen Monat alt, sorry fürs ausgraben


----------



## Pedro123 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard/RAM für I7-8700k*

Hey ich wollte noch etwas abschließend erwähnen.

Ich habe jetzt den i7-8700k eingebaut und der Unterschied in Wow ist enorm. 

Habe jetzt durchgehen 60 Frames auf höchsten Einstellungen in den Hauptstädten beim Auktionshaus oder wo generell mehr los. 
Auch im Raid läuft alles flüssig nun. 

Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Kauf


----------

